

3 Fox News Stats That Doom the Republican Party (as we know it)  - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2012/11/3-fox-news-stats-that-doom-republican.html

======
lmm
It's like the old saw: a man can go from liberal to conservative in 30 years
without changing his position on any issue.

It's pretty much inevitable that the country will move to the left; it's
called progress. The choice we make every four years is whether to change
faster ("progressive") or slower ("conservative"). In thirty years' time the
Republican stance on many issues will be about where the democratic one is now
(supporting a weak form of socialized healthcare, pretty committed to gay
marriage but with only vague support of transgender rights, not entirely
averse to cannabis legalization but certainly wanting tight regulation...),
they'll be popular among older people, while Democrats will have a position
much further to the left and be popular among younger people. This is the way
it's always been.

That doesn't make the conservative side "wrong", unless you consider old
people in general to be wrong; the job of the political parties is to reflect
the electorate.

